# Britney Spears @ BAZAAR (x3)



## AMUN (11 Juli 2006)

​


----------



## Watcher (11 Juli 2006)

Denke nicht, daß ihr die Kohle ausgeht. 

Dafür haben sie aber die Bilder kräftig mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet (bis auf Bild Nr. 3), und die abgeknabberten Fingernägel sind auch wieder da. Komisch, komisch...

- Watcher


----------



## Driver (12 Juli 2006)

es gab schon schlimmere pics von ihr ... danke Meister


----------



## Eskalation (12 Juli 2006)

sehe ich auch so, finde die Bilder durchaus sehenswert, thx


----------



## sammyfight56 (12 Juli 2006)

wow!
Amazing!


----------



## hawkhunter2002 (16 Juli 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder
Allerdings sehe ich es auch so das der Photoshop Grafiker einige Zeit mit der Bildbearbeitung verbracht hat.
btw warum hält sie ihre Brüste dasschwere dürfte doch der Bauch sein


----------



## SkullHunter (26 Juli 2006)

ohne babybauch sieht die besser aus....


----------



## Muli (26 Juli 2006)

Also ich finde die Bilder von Britney mit Babybauch mutig und klasse! Daher Dank an den Ersteller!


----------



## sammyfight56 (30 Juli 2006)

she is one crazy person
bizzar


----------



## ostfelder34 (30 Juli 2006)

tolle bilder ,danke


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Britney Spears @ BAZAAR (x4)*

klasse Shooting


----------

